# Special Forces Soldier killed in Afghanistan - SFC Nunez



## Ravage (May 31, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/May/080531-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 31, 2008) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed May 29 as a result of enemy rocket propelled grenade fire, while conducting a combat patrol in south-west Farah Province, Afghanistan. 

Sgt. 1st Class David Nunez, 27, was fatally wounded when his Ground Mobility Vehicle was struck by enemy fire in the course of conducting a mounted combat reconnaissance patrol.  He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team engineer sergeant assigned to Company B, 3rd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Ft. Bragg, N.C.

Nunez is survived by his sons, David Jr., and Julian, of Raeford, N.C.; father, Julian Nunez, of Raeford, N.C.; and mother, Silvia Nunez, of Los Angeles, Calif.








> Sgt. 1st Class David Nunez, an Army Special Forces Soldier, was killed May 29 as a result of enemy rocket propelled grenade fire, while conducting a combat patrol in south-west Farah Province, Afghanistan.



RIP


----------



## rv808 (May 31, 2008)

RIP SFC, and thank you for your service.


----------



## bayonet14 (May 31, 2008)

RIP - Nothing But Blue Skies 
ATW

Our boys will get payback.... "BIGTIME"


----------



## MsKitty (May 31, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (May 31, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (May 31, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 31, 2008)

Repose en Paix.

Crip


----------



## Gypsy (May 31, 2008)

Rest in Peace SFC Nunez prayers to your family, friends and Brothers.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 31, 2008)

Rest Easy Soldier.... thanks for your sacrifice....


----------



## RackMaster (May 31, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Pete031 (May 31, 2008)

Rest In Peace.... Pro Patria


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Rest in Peace... May the Lord be with his family.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 1, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2008)

RIP SFC Nunez

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## Doc P (Jun 1, 2008)

RIP.  Rest easy


----------



## x SF med (Jun 1, 2008)

RIP SFC Nunez - Blue Skies.


----------



## P. Beck (Jun 1, 2008)

Dave was part of the QRF that was moving to relieve a Marine convoy that got hit.

Dave was a good man, who was killed while moving forward, toward the enemy.  

There are much worse ways to go.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 1, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## varsity (Jun 9, 2008)

I hate it when I find out about buddies lost on a website.  I was in the Q course with this warrior.

RIP brother.  We have the watch.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 9, 2008)

I know you Beck and Varsity both have this hit home a lot more deeply when it's someone close. 

He went too soon. 

My condolences to you both, his family, Brothers in Arms and his friends.

Blue Skies

~S~


----------

